# John Chrysostom



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been browsing his wiki article. And am starting to gain an interest in reading the church fathers. 

Of what benefit is John Chrysostom? 

is he mroe popular among baptists,presbyterians, or RC??

blade


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I've been browsing his wiki article. And am starting to gain an interest in reading the church fathers.
> 
> Of what benefit is John Chrysostom?
> ...




He was an Eastern church father, and is extremely popular among the Eastern Orthodox.

Interestingly, John Calvin also loved Chrysostom.


(No, I am not suggesting that Calvin was EO.)


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

I like John Chrysostom, Justin Martyr, Papias, and Tertullian.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I like . . . Tertullian.



before or after he went Montanist?


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

before


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

no after


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

no, I was just trying to elicit a response


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 5, 2006)

He was fairly Gnostic-ish.


----------



## Scott (Feb 7, 2006)

Chrysostom was one of Calvin's two favorite (in terms of number of citations to) fathers, the other being Augustine. His exegesis is sober and restrained, not given to fanciful allegories (he does use some typology and allegory, but in a reasoned and restrained way). He is probably one of the better people to start with.

BTW, you might want to check out Reading Scripture with the Church Fathers if you do decide to pursue them.

Scott


[Edited on 2-7-2006 by Scott]


----------

